# WxWidgets and libiconv



## newbie567 (Jun 24, 2014)

WxWidgets will not build anymore because it does not find the latest version of libiconv installed in the packages.  Is there a solution to this problem?

Thanks


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is it FreeBSD 10?  libiconv is included in the base OS now and there is a port that has additional functionality that some ports absolutely needed.  You may want to contact the maintainer to make sure the port is working on all platforms.


----------



## newbie567 (Jun 24, 2014)

I have the package installed in FreeBSD 10, but when I try to build wxWidgets it says there are libiconv open and close errors and it says there are undefined references to it and it can't find it.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd search this forum.  I'm pretty sure this has been discussed recently, and may  concern the  llvm/clang switch


----------



## newbie567 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry...

On FreeBSD 9 it used to work by just building it from the tar file downloaded from the site and not from the ports tree and that's what I was doing and why it doesn't work now.


----------



## interfasys (Aug 16, 2014)

Some recent changes have broken quite a few ports. They don't look properly for the iconv library any more.
If configure fails, this usually works: 
	
	



```
CFLAGS += -L/usr/local/lib -liconv
```


----------

